# Itinomonn - Maksim please tells us more :)



## Matus (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello Maksim,

I keep watching with interest your growing offer of Itinomonn knives - could you tell us more about them in general? Also about the maker. I have browsed around but did not ring a name.

It would be interesting to know how do the carbon and stainless-clad knives (in particular gyutos) compare in terms of blade profile.

thank you in advance


----------



## Andrey V (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, Matus
Sorry, i am not Maksim, of course, so can not explain you what is this Itinomonn " young generation", but: i personally use a lot of different knives, from stainless steel, and Sanmai ( clad) to full carbon knives and even Honyaki .
The main visible difference is - the rust ( and the care) . The stainless clad ( with hard carbon core) gives you more flexibility , the full carbon ( the core and the clad) needs all your attention, you leave it for 3-4 min - et voilà, you'll get some pretty rust flakes on it! Why to have full carbons?? The feeling... It feels finer somehow while cutting. I've bought the Sujihiki from last JNS delivery, SS clad with carbon core- nice, really nice, i like it. The Gyutos should be the same. At least all my Gyutos in SS clad ( from 210 to 270 mm, different finishes) show the same character. The carbons need oiling etc. they are finer, but the question is : whether one needs the 20% extra feeling for 80% extra inconvenience or not . I seem to need it, at least i think i need . 
And one more remark- the SS clad in Itinomonn seems to be much more interesting , then their Kurouchi or Nashiji. It's finer, thinner, with nicer finish.
Anyhow : is strictly my personal opinion.


----------



## Matus (Feb 24, 2014)

Andrey your answer is very much appreciated. I am indeed eyeballing the SS clad Itinomonns, although I am not sure yet what sort if knife. I have read elsewhere on KFF about the rather good food release, great edge as well as F&F. I am just trying to collect more information about these knives.

I already have the Itinomonn Ku Butcher - indestructible knife indeed (It could pry-open a coconut without any issue at all), but given its blade design it is hard to interpolate how a nakiri, gyuto or santoku would look like. I would actually even be interested in custom Itinomonn, but I am not sure whether that is possible because of the demand.


----------



## Sdkkds (Feb 24, 2014)

I have both the KU and Stainless clad Itinomonn gyutos in 240mm, the ku is thinner, lighter and a tiny bit taller and not very reactive, but more so than the stainless clad. If I had to choose I would go for the KU, but they are both great and up there with my kato and shig, and they are much cheaper.


----------



## Andrey V (Feb 25, 2014)

Matus said:


> Andrey your answer is very much appreciated. I am indeed eyeballing the SS clad Itinomonns, although I am not sure yet what sort if knife. I have read elsewhere on KFF about the rather good food release, great edge as well as F&F. I am just trying to collect more information about these knives.
> 
> I already have the Itinomonn Ku Butcher - indestructible knife indeed (It could pry-open a coconut without any issue at all), but given its blade design it is hard to interpolate how a nakiri, gyuto or santoku would look like. I would actually even be interested in custom Itinomonn, but I am not sure whether that is possible because of the demand.


Hi, Matus
My latest Suji 270 mm is MUCH thinner then the Itinomonn butcher, still good to hold and very nice. I have all those other knives( from Shige Kitaeji to Kato and Singatirin etc etc), so i can compare with other knives. I will be at JNS gathering soon, will check all the Maksim's knives as well. The Butcher indeed seems to be really indestructible, but rather a heavy task knife, then a precise fillet cutter. Yes, Itinomonn is cheeper, the difference is to see/ feel. But , in general, the knives are very good.
And this Sujihiki allows me to slice sashimi slices almost as good as a good Yanagiba. And it has a huge advantage - a stainless clad! But same as you i will ask about those Itinomonn young generation while gathering at JNS.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Feb 25, 2014)

Andrey V said:


> Hi, Matus
> My latest Suji 270 mm is MUCH thinner then the Itinomonn butcher, still good to hold and very nice. I have all those other knives( from Shige Kitaeji to Kato and Singatirin etc etc), so i can compare with other knives. I will be at JNS gathering soon, will check all the Maksim's knives as well. The Butcher indeed seems to be really indestructible, but rather a heavy task knife, then a precise fillet cutter. Yes, Itinomonn is cheeper, the difference is to see/ feel. But , in general, the knives are very good.
> And this Sujihiki allows me to slice sashimi slices almost as good as a good Yanagiba. And it has a huge advantage - a stainless clad! But same as you i will ask about those Itinomonn young generation while gathering at JNS.



Hi Andrey,

I'm really interested in the Itinomonn suji. Any idea how it compares with a misono swedish suji?


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Matus 

I think users have explained better then i did  Also you can read reviews on website there is plenty of them now there

More on the maker: Sorry i can not say much more  But also it is irrelevant as i have worked a lot on this knives my self to my specs. They are nothing like his standard knives, so it will only confuse people.




Matus said:


> Hello Maksim,
> 
> I keep watching with interest your growing offer of Itinomonn knives - could you tell us more about them in general? Also about the maker. I have browsed around but did not ring a name.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

Matus said:


> I would actually even be interested in custom Itinomonn, but I am not sure whether that is possible because of the demand.



About custom knives orders  
Please dont take it wrong. 

But many of people "THINKS" know what they want, but in the end they dont . That lead to confusion both on makers and costumers and product it self. 
Maker choose the shape and type of knives because they are most confident with that type of making. So if we change that to much it will lead to a bad product ! 

When i change stuff *with* makers. It is with them selfs where we have dialog and TESTS many tests. Thats why i can not only order 1 knife but many to test them out. 
Thats why after some thinking i have refused to take any custom orders anymore. 

I hope you guys understand


----------



## XooMG (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been looking at the nakiri, but now that there's a stainless-clad nakiri I'm not so sure. Stainless-clad is bigger in all dimensions and doesn't have quite the same geometry that the KU model does from the pics. Knowing the cutting characteristics of the two blades next to each other (e.g. stainless is more acute and goes through cabbage easier, KU has better food release but might wedge in carrots, or something like that) would make deciding a lot easier. Without knowing much about them, I'm always _almost_ ready to order, but never quite follow through.


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

I will try to make some vids for you guys


----------



## Matus (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you Maksim for your explanations. I agree - there are many possible problems one can run into when having a custom knife made. And adding a long distance and possibly problem in communication will not help to get knife done one is after.

And I am looking for more videos and of course more Itinomonn knives  

But I would be curios to know how the performance and handling of the stainless-clad Itinomonn knives compares to KU-finished ones.


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

I try to make a video KU VS SS


----------



## cclin (Feb 25, 2014)

Maxim, any particular reason there are major difference (geometry, profile & weight) between Itinomonn western and wa?


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 25, 2014)

maxim said:


> I try to make a video KU VS SS


yay!:bliss:


----------



## berko (Feb 25, 2014)

looking forward to that video.


----------



## Matus (Feb 25, 2014)

maxim said:


> I try to make a video KU VS SS



You are reading our thoughts :lol2:


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;lPmKlLACP9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPmKlLACP9E&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

Final product from potatoes in video


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 25, 2014)

maxim's videos never disappoint. Great stuff. Do you do the engraving on the itinomonns?


----------



## Andrey V (Feb 25, 2014)

Mangelwurzel said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I'm really interested in the Itinomonn suji. Any idea how it compares with a misono swedish suji?



Itinomonn is definitely better! I was looking already for some time for a good fine Suji, and the one i've not managed to buy was a big one Teryasu Fujiwara Nashiji ( in Japan), with a Shirogami as a core. Itinomonn is very good, after all, it has a carbon heart, so easy to resharpen, with a good retention etc. and the stainless steel clad helps to prevent the knife from rust- also a big advantage! And the finish is nice- i will even keep the original finish, it is so nice in the sun light! The price is also affordable, what's important. IMHO Itinomonn is much more hand made and better to handle. Less commercial , i would say.


----------



## Matus (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you Maksim - that is very helpful. It would seem that the Ku has somewhat better food release than the SS clad ones. I think I am going to re-think my gyuto (I did not expect that to happen ... so soon).


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

No it is actually same on all 3 gyutos i think  If you watch video closely you will see, at some point all of them dont stik. 
Biggest difference i will say is the staidness and feel. Western is definitely most steady and powerful. Where KU is bit like laser. And the other one is the middle of those 2


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2014)

can itinomonn make custom specs? for example i got to try a western handled one, but would prefer wa with full carbon cladding and KU finish.


----------



## Matus (Feb 26, 2014)

Maksim, is there a chance for 210 or 240 Suji from Itinomonn in the future?


----------



## waterboy (Feb 26, 2014)

Makxim, what type of cutting board wood is that?


----------



## XooMG (Mar 7, 2014)

maxim said:


> [video=youtube;lPmKlLACP9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPmKlLACP9E&feature=youtu.be[/video]


I just got my 210mm KU...thanks Maksim!

P.S. looking with a careful eye at the KU patterning, my knife seems very very similar. Did I get the knife from the video? That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## maxim (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep i think it is yours


----------



## Matus (Apr 25, 2014)

Maksim - I have just seen the Itinomonn bunka - you must be reading my mind  I am seriously considering knife of that kind (I have a smaller ko-bunka from Masakage). What I would like to know whether the blade has large enough flat spot that would allow to use it a bit like a nakiri.

Now all you need to add is a nice honesuki from Itinomonn. If I may have a wish: western handle, 35mm at the heel and slight belly over the whole edge. Stainless clad


----------



## Andrey V (Apr 26, 2014)

Matus said:


> Maksim - I have just seen the Itinomonn bunka - you must be reading my mind  I am seriously considering knife of that kind (I have a smaller ko-bunka from Masakage). What I would like to know whether the blade has large enough flat spot that would allow to use it a bit like a nakiri.
> 
> Now all you need to add is a nice honesuki from Itinomonn. If I may have a wish: western handle, 35mm at the heel and slight belly over the whole edge. Stainless clad


Hi, Matus
Next week i'll visit Maksim and will try out this Bunka. I'll post it for sure. Normally it's like a wide Nakiri but more versatile because of it's pointed tip. We will see!


----------



## Matus (Apr 26, 2014)

Perfect! I am looking forward to hear how you like it


----------



## Matus (May 13, 2014)

Maksim - is there a chance that we could see different knife shapes from Itinomonn? Something along the lines of a funayuki (or a wide petty of some 165mm) in a nice kasumi finish could help me to cure that 'Carter bug'


----------



## labor of love (May 13, 2014)

the profile on itinomonn stainless clad gyutos looks drastically improved from the original kurouchi finish itinomonns. it would be nice if in the future the kurouchi versions also were made with the stainless clad profile(basically what im saying is i want a kurouchi gyuto but that tip seems alittle too high for me )


----------



## Dardeau (May 13, 2014)

I'm waiting for more kasumi single bevels


----------



## jer (May 13, 2014)

I really like my stainless western gyuto. I wish that profile was was available in a wa handle, as i think i would like it even more.


----------



## labor of love (May 14, 2014)

jer said:


> I really like my stainless western gyuto. I wish that profile was was available in a wa handle, as i think i would like it even more.



+1


----------



## XooMG (May 14, 2014)

I really like the construction and feel and quality of my nashiji 210 gyuto, but it's reallllly tall (55mm) and very curvy with a high tip. A flatter profile with the same laserish edge geometry and nashiji/kurouchi finish (or stainless with nashiji) would be awesome.

I was hoping to find a way to contact the maker about a custom piece like that; I'd consider trying to start a group buy, but everyone on KFF is into 240+ blades.

I'm with Matus though about a [double-beveled] funayuki too. Not a big-bellied deba style, but something in the spirit of Carter or some of the Tosa funayuki out there.


----------



## Matus (May 14, 2014)

XooMG said:


> I'm with Matus though about a [double-beveled] funayuki too. Not a big-bellied deba style, but something in the spirit of Carter or some of the Tosa funayuki out there.



Exactly what I had in mind


----------



## riba (May 14, 2014)

Matus said:


> Exactly what I had in mind



+1


----------



## XooMG (May 14, 2014)

I sent a prospective email to Teruyasu Fujiwara and Shosui Takeda and they're willing to do such a project, but Mr. Takeda never confirmed with me, and I'm not certain about Teruyasu Fujiwara's grinds after getting a nakiri from him. Also tried to get in touch with the maker of Toshihiro for a custom but couldn't contact him directly. Watanabe might be another custom or semi-custom option, but I wouldn't mind one under the Itinomon brand at all.


----------



## riba (May 14, 2014)

XooMG said:


> I sent a prospective email to Teruyasu Fujiwara and Shosui Takeda and they're willing to do such a project, but Mr. Takeda never confirmed with me, and I'm not certain about Teruyasu Fujiwara's grinds after getting a nakiri from him. Also tried to get in touch with the maker of Toshihiro for a custom but couldn't contact him directly. Watanabe might be another custom or semi-custom option, but I wouldn't mind one under the Itinomon brand at all.


must say that I am impressed with the grind on my watanabe pro nakiri!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 14, 2014)

Should we maybe start a separate thread where you could describe in details what exactly you want from this project? I mean describe in details profile and geometry, desired steel, price range and handle materials. With that information people could decide if they are interested or not. And with all THAT information we could contact different makers to see what can they offer.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2014)

Funny that you guys don't like the profile on the KU Itinomonn gyutos. I absolutely love the profile. Tall, slightly higher tip, but still effective. Meh. Different strokes, I guess. I'll admit it's not for everyone, but I do wonder if people get a bit carried away with the "low tip" idea.


----------



## XooMG (May 16, 2014)

Lefty said:


> Funny that you guys don't like the profile on the KU Itinomonn gyutos. I absolutely love the profile. Tall, slightly higher tip, but still effective. Meh. Different strokes, I guess. I'll admit it's not for everyone, but I do wonder if people get a bit carried away with the "low tip" idea.


Mine has no flat area at all and is the curviest knife I own. I'm not looking for the wharncliffe-esque things some people have been looking for, but this has almost as much belly as a Shun and is taller than even most of my nakiri (55mm, advertised as 50). My stainless-clad Itinomonn is also a continuous curve pretty much but is almost 5mm shorter at the heel so the tip is closer to the center and the overall shape much more manageable. Is the shape for protein slicing? I can't really use it on vegetables unless rocking, but the height makes that a lot of work.


----------



## Sdkkds (May 16, 2014)

I have a 210 and a 240 KU Itinomonn and the 210 has very little flat, the 240 is much better in that regard.


----------



## Matus (May 16, 2014)

From reading the comments above it would seem that there is some variation in the blade shape of the Itinomonn gyutos. Knowing it one could use it to ones own advantage and asking Maksim before purchase.


----------



## Matus (Jun 5, 2014)

Just wanted to say - just seen (online) the new Itinomon semi-stainless and to me it looks pretty much perfect. Not too tall at the heel, thin and light and Maksim says that it is actually harder and stiffer than the V2 Itinomonns. Makes me want to order one just to try it!

Maksim - what should we expect from the steel compared to well known players like SKD or SLD in terms of edge holding, sharpening or chip resistance?


----------



## XooMG (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah it looks promising...a 210 with similar profile would be awesome.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like the spiritual successor to the Zensho-Yoshikane SKD migaki gyuto (still the best knife I have ever used, a fantastic all-rounder) going by the profile and measurements.


----------



## Matus (Oct 10, 2014)

So - any user experience with the new SemiStainless line from Itinomonn? How much flex does the blade has (compared to KU Itinomonn for example)? How does it feel on stones?


----------



## Andrey V (Oct 10, 2014)

Matus said:


> So - any user experience with the new SemiStainless line from Itinomonn? How much flex does the blade has (compared to KU Itinomonn for example)? How does it feel on stones?



Give me 2-3 days ( i have to pick it up)- i'll test in very intensively and come back with my opinion


----------



## Matus (Oct 10, 2014)

That is just perfect Andrey! I will keen an eye on the Review section


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Oct 10, 2014)

Matus said:


> That is just perfect Andrey! I will keen an eye on the Review section



Speaking of reviews Matus, don't you owe us all one on your Haburn gyuto  we've all been patiently waiting...


----------



## Matus (Oct 10, 2014)

Mangelwurzel said:


> Speaking of reviews Matus, don't you owe us all one on your Haburn gyuto  we've all been patiently waiting...



Yep, and it will come  I just want to get some more hands-on time with it before I do that. I know I have been teasing you guys about it way too long.


----------



## Andrey V (Oct 15, 2014)

Matus said:


> That is just perfect Andrey! I will keen an eye on the Review section



So, SS Gyuto 210
Quite lightweight, almost no flex, nice finish
Keen out of the box
Retension- ok, nothing special, but this is SS...
Nice proportion, curves, heights, this all is ok, I couldn't find disturbing points. 
Cutting performance: onion,potato,carrots- very good. No " trough-falling" as Kato or Shigefusa, but very good. Don't forget it's an SS knife. 
Herbs quick chopping- no problems, very good. 
Tomato: here it starts.. Here you see the difference very good. No class, just a knife. Especially on softer tomatoes. Not really impressive. 
Proteins : fish/ meat - just ok. 
Bread, dry bread- just ok
Could it be an every-day-knife? Yes, why not. Is it a good knife? Sure. For it's price it's very good. 
Is it an excellent knife? Hardly. 
Considering it's price it's really good, but thinking about other Gyutos- this one is really just one more knife, better, then the stuff in retail, but no chance to fight in same league as great knives. I don't think it is supposed to be for, frankly speaking. 
One more advantage: no rust. If you leave it wet or dirty- sure, you'll get it. Not much, like a discoloration points. No need to oil. Not at all. All the week in test, no problems. 
So if you need an affordable SS knife in most common Gyuto size which outperform many retail common knives- welcome. Hand made. 
If you just want to get a new( one more) interesting knife with it's unique soul & strong overall cutting abilities- not sure. 
But as a line knife, or an every-day-hoarse - when you can maybe think less about taking care ( not my point) of it- then it's ok. 
Anyhow, i think Maksim tries to offer not only high-end knives, but the more affordable ones as well, sure they can't be the same as his high-end. So thanks go to JNS again . !!


----------



## lechef (Oct 20, 2014)

Great review Andrey. Have recommended this for the new apprentices where I work and have bought 1 for 1 of them yesterday, so I'm interested to see how its going to be. I hope it outperforms the MAC's most people use here in Norway, and that its allright to use it to start learning sharpening with stones.


----------



## Matus (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you Andrey. It surprises me a little that you seem to interpret the fact that the knife is SS as a reason for less than perfect (for your standards at least) performance. I am just wondering here because there are SS knives like Heiji, Gengentsu or Yoshikane that come in SS and offer excellent performance. My question would be - how does the knife respond to sharpening and how do you find the edge geometry? Could it be that the knife needs some thinning?

thank you


----------



## Andrey V (Oct 20, 2014)

Matus said:


> Thank you Andrey. It surprises me a little that you seem to interpret the fact that the knife is SS as a reason for less than perfect (for your standards at least) performance. I am just wondering here because there are SS knives like Heiji, Gengentsu or Yoshikane that come in SS and offer excellent performance. My question would be - how does the knife respond to sharpening and how do you find the edge geometry? Could it be that the knife needs some thinning?
> 
> thank you



Hi, Matus
I have tried/tested so many knives in so many steels already.. I haven't seen the SS which has outperform the carbon. Here i would like to explain a little bit. Just stop exploding speaking about PM steels- i've seem them A LOT. From ZDP189 to Cowry X and great american PM steels ( mostly on great folders ). No response like on carbons. No control like on carbons. You feel the moment you come trough the food. You feel the moment it touches the cutting board. It's different. For me. 
I never say: the PM or SS are worse or better- it's the matter of taste. You should like your knives, not me. It's very personal. 
So when i say: they outperform easily ..i mean first of all for me. You are free to agree or disagree 
Reg thinning- I don't think so, unless you need a knife with a thickness of paper ****. &#128540;
It's thin, sturdy, when you thin it, it will loose it's non-flexibility. 
In general- the knife is good for SS and shouldn't be directly compared with Kato or Shigefusa. 
Just a good knife for a reasonable price. 
Easy to maintain. Easy to sharpen. Good retention. Good geometry- here I wouldn't change anything- it's a pro-knife for a hard work. Not Kato level at all, but nit a Kato price by far .


----------



## Andrey V (Oct 20, 2014)

lechef said:


> Great review Andrey. Have recommended this for the new apprentices where I work and have bought 1 for 1 of them yesterday, so I'm interested to see how its going to be. I hope it outperforms the MAC's most people use here in Norway, and that its allright to use it to start learning sharpening with stones.



Thanks
Good way to practice sharpening. 
Good luck!&#128077;


----------



## Andrey V (Oct 21, 2014)

Matus said:


> Thank you Andrey. It surprises me a little that you seem to interpret the fact that the knife is SS as a reason for less than perfect (for your standards at least) performance. I am just wondering here because there are SS knives like Heiji, Gengentsu or Yoshikane that come in SS and offer excellent performance. My question would be - how does the knife respond to sharpening and how do you find the edge geometry? Could it be that the knife needs some thinning?
> 
> thank you



One more thing, Matus. 
Of course I tried Yoshikane and Heiji as well. As many others. 
They all are respectable blacksmiths. 
I told just that the high chromium content (15%+) determins the final result.. It becomes SS, easier to maintain, but... I saw many ( also damn expensive) knives in PM steel( different PM and hight speed tool steel as well)- they outperform carbon steel ( " rusty steel") in terms of retention but..... It's my " old school" personal feeling as well. And please don't take it too personally, use you prefer, not what people say .


----------



## JBroida (Oct 21, 2014)

Fwiw stainless is above 11-13% depending on who you talk to... 15% is well beyond that, and many of the stainless steels likes on these forums are in the 13-14% range


----------



## Matus (Oct 22, 2014)

Andrey, to have a personal opinion is perfectly fine 

Jon - is there some definition of "stainless"? But I agree - many knives considered stainless have less than 15% of Chromium. The SS knives seem to have around 5-7%


----------



## JBroida (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes... Stainless is considered above 11% or 13% depending on who you talk to. I've seen both from reputable sources


----------



## XooMG (Oct 22, 2014)

Standard minimum is 10.5%Cr for passivation, but 13% is a generally agreed standard for normal use, and higher levels might be necessary depending on intended environment and other characteristics of the alloy.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 22, 2014)

also, i was typing from my cell phone on a train before, so i didnt notice the question about semi-stainless... many of the ones we like are in the 4-9% range


----------



## Andrey V (Oct 22, 2014)

Matus said:


> Andrey, to have a personal opinion is perfectly fine
> 
> Jon - is there some definition of "stainless"? But I agree - many knives considered stainless have less than 15% of Chromium. The SS knives seem to have around 5-7%



To be considered stainless - 10,5%
Average 13%
" beloved" VG-10 " golden standard"- 15% ( most Japanese stainless knives)
Uddeholm Vanax - PM - 20%
Etc.


----------



## Andrey V (Oct 22, 2014)

JBroida said:


> Fwiw stainless is above 11-13% depending on who you talk to... 15% is well beyond that, and many of the stainless steels likes on these forums are in the 13-14% range



Jon, i gave my answer
The question was regarding Itinomonn SS- i gave my opinion to this knife. 
There are really a lot of knives / steels with high chromium content ( from AUS-8 , VG-10 to PM steels) no need to discuss it inside this topic. .


----------



## JBroida (Oct 22, 2014)

sorry for clouding up the thead


----------



## daveb (Oct 22, 2014)

Andrey V said:


> Jon, i gave my answer
> The question was regarding Itinomonn SS- i gave my opinion to this knife.
> There are really a lot of knives / steels with high chromium content ( from AUS-8 , VG-10 to PM steels) no need to discuss it inside this topic. .



Certainly don't want to have the first topic ever to expand beyond the initial scope, answer questions that had not yet been asked or otherwise drift into new territory. It's never happened before and only through vigilance can we keep it from happening... 


Audrey provided some opinion about the subject knife. Jon provided some informative facts (in response to questions) about what stainless means in a knife context. I was glad to read both.


----------



## dbesed (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi, I recently purchased the Itinomonn kasumi stainless knife and it has arrived in perfect shape. 

Now i have some questions about it and i dont wont to open another post that is why i am posting here 

1. I would like to know witch angle should i put on it?
To me it looks like that he knife is sharpened at a 50/50 ratio. So my first thought was a 30 degree inclusive angle. (I am just a home cook)

2.I would like to protect the handle with a mineral oil like the Ikea one :
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00046786/
Is that correct or should i use another product?

3. This is just for personal interest, but I would like to know the hardness and the steal of the knife.

By, Dani


----------

